# Attention Gin Drinkers



## Duck

What is your favorite Gin? How do you prepare it?

Bombay, tonic, one lime in a Tervis Tumbler. 

Cheers,
Duck


----------



## Andy

Duck:

You just interrupted my breakfast gin! :icon_smile_big: Actually I like *cheap* since I mix most of it with tonic and once you do that... (Currently in stock is Gordon's)

If I have a martini I'll go for Beefeater (more for the atmosphere and picture on the bottle than anything). I've tried some of the boutique gins (Hendrick's for example and didn't care for the cucumber after taste).


----------



## Duck

Andy said:


> Duck:
> 
> You just interrupted my breakfast gin! :icon_smile_big: Actually I like *cheap* since I mix most of it with tonic and once you do that...
> 
> If I have a martini I'll go for Beefeater (more for the atmosphere and picture on the bottle than anything). I've tried some of the boutique gins (Hendrick's for example and didn't care for the cucumber after taste).


Andy,

Funny you mention that, I have been craving a G&T since breakfast!

I have been thinking about going with a cheaper gin since it is being mixed but I love Bombay's beautiful blue bottle.

Enjoy!

Duck


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman

I usually keep Boodles. In PA, it's rather better priced than other, higher proof gins. For a special treat, I get Cadenhead's Old Raj Dry Gin. Fantastic stuff bottled at 110 proof.


----------



## Andy

Duck said:


> Andy,
> 
> Funny you mention that. I have been craving some since breakfast. I am thinking about going cheaper since it is being mixed. I just love Bombay's beautiful blue bottle.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Duck


 Duck:

I really think it's totally improper to drink anything alcoholic at breakfast unless it's Champagne or Vodka! (Maybe a Ramos Fizz or Bloody Mary or ....)

:crazy: = after only 2 drinks!


----------



## Duck

Andy said:


> Duck:
> 
> I really think it's totally improper to drink anything alcoholic at breakfast unless it's Champagne or Vodka! (Maybe a Ramos Fizz or Bloody Mary or ....)
> 
> :crazy: = after only 2 drinks!


I agree with you 100% Andy. I have been fighting the cravings and plan on working twice as hard today so that I can properly reward myself tonight.

The Mrs. and I are house hunting this evening so who knows when I can relax.


----------



## Wayfarer

When the mood hits me...which is not all that often, it is a martini with Bombay Saphire. I have a nice bottle right now and enjoyed several over the Xmas holiday. I like the nice floral nose and light taste.


----------



## Blackadder

1. Plymouth
2. Boodles
3. Beefeater

Plymouth will change the entire way that you see gin.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman

Blackadder said:


> Plymouth will change the entire way that you see gin.


True, though in a good and bad way. I enjoy a bottle now and then in the rotation, but I generally prefer more juniper oomf.

Since you go in for a slightly different flavor, have you tried Miller's? Reminds me more of melon vodka than gin, but you might enjoy it.


----------



## agnash

I prefer Bombay Saphire for my martinis, and since I only ever keep one bottle of gin around, the Saphire also gets used in my summer gin and tonics.


----------



## Blackadder

Actually, those choices were for martinis. I'd agree you need a "stronger" flavour for a G&T, like Tanqueray.

Also, I know someone named Martin Miller, and he doesn't inspire me to drink his namesake gin...


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman

Blackadder,

I quite see your point. Plymouth does make a wonderful martini. If I see it available and I'm in a martini mood, I often spec it.


----------



## chorse123

Andy said:


> Actually I like *cheap* since I mix most of it with tonic and once you do that...


This is like gin blasphemy. Just because it's mixed with tonic doesn't mean it should be cheap. Life's too short, and you can taste the difference. Then again, I just bought a bottle of Plymouth at my friendly neighborhood liquor store for a measly $13.99, so good stuff can be had at a reasonable price. Speaking of which, maybe I should stock up...


----------



## JLibourel

I've had Bombay Sapphire and Plymouth. In fact, I just finished off a bottle of Plymouth that was an Xmas gift from my brother-in-law (the better dressed of the two). However, I just picked up a 1.75 liter bottle of Gordon's. I'm like Andy. Once you mix it with tonic, I can't tell the difference between the good stuff and the cheap stuff. G&T is about the only way I drink gin. Occasionally, I nip on it neat, though.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman

I could be content with Gordon's, but I just like the additional tang of the extra 7-or-so percent alcohol in some of the other labels like Boodles or Bombay Saphire.


----------



## Old Brompton

Long-time fan of Gordon's and Bombay Sapphire. I drink so much of the stuff, I may as well be a shareholder. I see no need to diversify into new 'boutique' brands, especially considering so many of them taste like petrol. The G&T is my drink. When I was younger, an older rather attractive female neighbour and family friend in South Kensington near the V&A presented me with a bottle of Beefeater Gin as a 16th birthday present. It was my initial foray into the delights not only of gin-drinking, but of the older female form as well, and it's not a time of life I'm bound to forget any time soon.


----------



## CCabot

Tanqueray
Schweppes Tonic
Lime

I cannot see what the big deal is with Sapphire, I cannot stand the stuff. I have written it off as another product of marketing ala Absolut.


----------



## DukeGrad

*Gin*

Gentlemen,

I like Gordons as well, but enjoy Boodles as well. I like Schweppes, very British. And a lime.

Nice day


----------



## eyedoc2180

Friends, Bombay Sapphire for special occasions, and Beefeater more commonly, would be the method here. Sometimes I actually prefer the more aromatic Beefeater! I keep the martini very dry by pouring the gin and merely waving the Martini and Rossi near the glass. Gin and tonic prevails as we head towards summer! Cheers to all, Bill


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman

DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I like Schweppes, very British.
> Nice day


Yes, but our Schweppes in the US is not like the Scweppes tonic water in the UK. In the US, it is sweetened with high fructose corn syrup. In the UK, it is sweetened with a combination of natural and artificial sweeteners. I have no idea why this is the case. It does change the flavor and requires a bit of adjustment.


----------



## chorse123

You can buy tonic water made without corn syrup at Whole Foods. A six pack of 12 oz cans under the 365 label is $3, I think.


----------



## Wayfarer

CCabot said:


> Tanqueray
> Schweppes Tonic
> Lime
> 
> *I cannot see what the big deal is with Sapphire, I cannot stand the stuff. I have written it off as another product of marketing ala Absolut.*


Ah yes, once again I am a mindless follower of marketing geniuses.


----------



## Laxplayer

Gordon's
Schweppes tonic
lime slice
:drunken_smilie:


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman

Wayfarer said:


> Ah yes, once again I am a mindless follower of marketing geniuses.


After too much Bombay Saphire, I have been known to become a zombie.


----------



## eyedoc2180

How many Ivy Leaguers does it take to change a light bulb? Two, one to change the bulb and one to mix up the gin and tonics. Bill


----------



## Duck

I drank a couple G&Ts with good old Bombay last night. No sapphire for me.

The taste is similar but I still prefer the blue bottle. Never tried Beefeater, how does it compare?

Cheers


----------



## DukeGrad

*Schweppes.*

Gentlemen

A Questionable Gentleman, and Lax Player. I agree about the Schweppes. Big difference between the drinks here and in England.
I am a mixer fan also. Schweppes has been a favorite. I just googled them, and the first thing that crops up is their bottling Malvern Water. This is interesting, bacause Malvern was a favorite of Princess Margaret.
That is an interesting piece of info for me, wonder why they are bottling this water.
I would buy the water, it sounds like a nice pure water. Also am a big fan of my dear Margaret.
Nice day my friends


----------



## Isaac Mickle

Tanqueray and Gordon's.

Martinis and gin and tonics. 

Also gin and bitter lemon.


----------



## Wayfarer

Duck said:


> I drank a couple G&Ts with good old Bombay last night. No sapphire for me.
> 
> *The taste is similar but I still prefer the blue bottle.* Never tried Beefeater, how does it compare?
> 
> Cheers


Hmm, blue bottle? Is that not the Sapphire? I better check what I have when I get home....mabye a taste test.


----------



## Laxplayer

DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> A Questionable Gentleman, and Lax Player. I agree about the Schweppes. Big difference between the drinks here and in England.
> I am a mixer fan also. Schweppes has been a favorite. I just googled them, and the first thing that crops up is their bottling Malvern Water. This is interesting, bacause Malvern was a favorite of Princess Margaret.
> That is an interesting piece of info for me, wonder why they are bottling this water.
> I would buy the water, it sounds like a nice pure water. Also am a big fan of my dear Margaret.
> Nice day my friends


I love Schweppes. You can find it almost anywhere, and it's cheap!


----------



## The Gabba Goul

Saphire, up, twist...maybe an olive...


----------



## Andy V.

chorse123 said:


> You can buy tonic water made without corn syrup at Whole Foods. A six pack of 12 oz cans under the 365 label is $3, I think.


I second the 365 tonic water. It's the most economical way to buy it, too, unless you plan on using up a larger bottle before it goes flat. I think a six pack is only $1.99 here in Ohio.

Beefeater is my favorite gin, usually with tonic and lime but sometimes in a negroni or something else. I also like like the pear-flavored Wet by Beefeater, which makes a very complex cosmopolitan (be sure to use unsweetened lime juice and top-shelf triple sec such as Cointreau - this will be no sugary, girly cosmo!) and which may appeal to your friends who don't normally like gin. I also try to keep a bottle of Bombay Sapphire on the shelf, because it just looks so cool.


----------



## Andy V.

I thought I'd share my latest recipe with the gin lovers here. It's new, so I'm still refining it, and suggestions are welcome.


GIN BRINE

In a measuring cup, mix about a cup or so of warm water and plenty of
salt (it doesn't have to be your fanciest salt, since it's just going
to dissolve).

Lightly crush/chop about a teaspoon (or more for more than two
servings) of both juniper berries and coriander seeds, as well as a
couple star anise pods. Add to the brine.

optional: add a pinch of herbes de Provence, a pinch of black pepper,
some citrus zest, and a splash of your favorite gin.

Stir the brine and put it in the fridge or freezer for a few minutes
to cool. Put chicken breasts or pork chops in a large Ziplock bag and
add the brine. Add more cool water if needed to cover all the meat.
Let it soak in the fridge for an hour or two, or longer for, say, a
whole chicken or turkey.

Roast the meat as usual, but don't be afraid to let it get well done
and crispy, since the brine will prevent it from drying out. Serve
garnished with a lime wedge.


----------



## Duck

Wayfarer said:


> Hmm, blue bottle? Is that not the Sapphire? I better check what I have when I get home....mabye a taste test.


The blue bottle is Sapphire, but I was drinking Bombay white clear bottle, the cheaper variety.


----------



## P-K-L

Hendrick's gin, schweppes, a slice of cucumber! :aportnoy:


----------



## cgc

Martini recipe from legendary film maker Luis Bunuel:

Put the glasses gin and shaker in the fridge at least 24 hours.

Use only ice at 0 degrees F (-20 C)

Pour a few drops of Noilly Prat and half a demitasse spoon of Angostura bitters over ice

Shake very gently (do not crush or break any ice!) and pour out liquid

Pour (Beefater) gin over ice

Shake very gently

Serve in chilled glasses



his own invention the Bunueloni (like a Negroni):

Substiture Carpano for the bitters and sweet Cinzano for the Noilly Prat

"Here again, the gin - in sufficient quantity to ensure its dominance over the other two ingredients - has excellent effects on the imagination"

From page 45 of "My Last Sigh"


----------



## KCE

Tanqueray 10, a hint of vermouth, and a large slice of lemon peel for martinis. I like Gordon's or Gilbey's for gin & tonics.


----------



## Duck

Seems that everyone has similar tastes, that is good, I won't be disappointed when I stay at your homes this summer.


----------



## somethingsilly

I'm also curious about the difference in taste between "good old" Bombay and Bombay sapphire, as I use the former to make my martinis, which I make _properly, _I might add, with one part Martini and Rossi per 4.5~ parts gin (depending on the tastes of whomever I happen to be mixing for). I opt for 4-and-a-splash-extra parts, and the resultant martini drinks as smooth as spring water. And I stir whenever possible, or, whenever doing so is impossible, I follow William Powell's advice on the matter.

I've tried Gordon's in the past, and Tanqueray. Gordon's is passable - but Tanqueray is just astringent, no flavor. It's like drinking bleach, or isopropyl.


----------



## lawschool82

*Burnett's*

I drank Gordon's during college, but I have recently stumbled upon Burnett's London Dry Gin. Burnett's is just as cheap as Gordon's, but it has a much more nuanced flavor. I find it to be very comparable to Tanqueray, and it is about half the price. You should pick up a pint and give it a taste. It makes a great G&T. It really is amazing how good it tastes at this price point.

Try it. You'll thank me later!


----------



## vwguy

I'm not a huge gin drinker and tonic gets me right *there* (under the jaw) but when I am in the mood it's sapphire & soda water.

Brian


----------



## tripreed

Andy said:


> Duck:
> 
> You just interrupted my breakfast gin! :icon_smile_big: Actually I like *cheap* since I mix most of it with tonic and once you do that... (Currently in stock is Gordon's)
> 
> If I have a martini I'll go for Beefeater (more for the atmosphere and picture on the bottle than anything). I've tried some of the boutique gins (Hendrick's for example and didn't care for the cucumber after taste).


Wow, I have the same taste in gin as Andy; I think this makes my day. Currently I keep a handle of Gordon's and a 750 of Beefeater.



chorse123 said:


> This is like gin blasphemy. Just because it's mixed with tonic doesn't mean it should be cheap. Life's too short, and you can taste the difference. Then again, I just bought a bottle of Plymouth at my friendly neighborhood liquor store for a measly $13.99, so good stuff can be had at a reasonable price. Speaking of which, maybe I should stock up...


The fact is, there are too many clothes to buy to go wasting money on expensive booze. Besides, ordering your drink by the specific product name ("Tanquery & Tonic, please"), comes off as a little tasteless, in my opinion (but hey, maybe that's just me).


----------



## whodunnit

What is a handle?


----------



## chorse123

I believe it's a 1.75 l. bottle. So called because they usually have a built in handle.


----------



## rip

Andy said:


> Duck:
> 
> I really think it's totally improper to drink anything alcoholic at breakfast unless it's Champagne or Vodka! (Maybe a Ramos Fizz or Bloody Mary or ....)
> 
> :crazy: = after only 2 drinks!


That totally depends upon what time of day you're having breakfast. I might agree if it's before noon, but that is just so uncivilized.


----------



## Andy

In Italy at a very nice bar Mrs. AskAndy ordered a Martini. When it came she took a slip and made that "face!" that tells me we need to correct the combination (in this case sweet vermouth!!) and Andy gets to drink the mistake!

I think when we were in Australia we taught about 5 bartenders how to make a "proper" martini with Andy drinking the mistakes!

A couple of Update questions now that we're back on this thead:

1. Duck: Have you found the perfect home yet?

2. Andy V.: Great gin brine recipe! I've tried brine on pork chops a couple of times and they really tasted too salty. What did I do wrong?


----------



## rip

somethingsilly said:


> I'm also curious about the difference in taste between "good old" Bombay and Bombay sapphire, as I use the former to make my martinis, which I make _properly, _I might add, with one part Martini and Rossi per 4.5~ parts gin (depending on the tastes of whomever I happen to be mixing for). I opt for 4-and-a-splash-extra parts, and the resultant martini drinks as smooth as spring water. And I stir whenever possible, or, whenever doing so is impossible, I follow William Powell's advice on the matter.
> 
> I've tried Gordon's in the past, and Tanqueray. Gordon's is passable - but Tanqueray is just astringent, no flavor. It's like drinking bleach, or isopropyl.


I'm mostly a Sapphire drinker in Martinis, but will, from time to time, use regular Bombay. Sapphire is a bit more aromatic, one might even say, fragrant, which I find perfect for a 4 to 1, gently stirred-not-shaken martini.


----------



## Duck

Andy said:


> In Italy at a very nice bar Mrs. AskAndy ordered a Martini. When it came she took a slip and made that "face!" that tells me we need to correct the combination (in this case sweet vermouth!!) and Andy gets to drink the mistake!
> 
> I think when we were in Australia we taught about 5 bartenders how to make a "proper" martini with Andy drinking the mistakes!
> 
> A couple of Update questions now that we're back on this thead:
> 
> 1. Duck: Have you found the perfect home yet?
> 
> 2. Andy V.: Great gin brine recipe! I've tried brine on pork chops a couple of times and they really tasted too salty. What did I do wrong?


Thank you for thinking about me Andy. I think we have found the perfect home in Richmond, went under contract last week. As far homes away from home I might stop in for a martini at all of your homes this summer. Just PM me directions.

I can imagine the trip was great Andy, but keeping with the topic, what was your favorite drink during the trip?


----------



## Andy V.

Andy said:


> ... I've tried brine on pork chops a couple of times and they really tasted too salty. What did I do wrong?


I'm new to brining too, so it's hard for me to say. You didn't add more salt at the table, did you? My only suggestion would be to experiment with the ratio of salt to water.


----------



## Joe Foerster

I ditched the Bombay Sapphire for Boodles in my martinis. Definitely like it better. I did try Plymouth but it just didn't taste as good as the Boodles to me and it's considerably more expensive.


----------



## Ern29

Tanqueray N.10 with lime and orange peels


----------



## Regent1879

Ive noticed that aged gin is supposed to be the newest thing. Has anyone tried it yet? I'm guessing it wouldn't be good in a GT or a martini.


----------



## Hockey Tom

Not a fan of the aged gin-- the aging promotes oxidation, which is beneficial in the case of congeners in whiskeys, rums, or agave spirits, but inappropriate given the botanicals in gin. Gin starts as a neutral grain spirit, so there are no congeners, higher alcohols, or fusel oils to react as is the case with other spirits. More a gimmick than anything, IMO, but I'm sure others will disagree.

As to my own preference, Plymouth and Beefeater are my go-to standards, though I am also known to keep Bombay and Ford's around as well. Occasionally I'll mix a G&T or martini, but the majority of my gin is consumed through Aviations, Last Words, or Junipers. Something about the way maraschino and citrus mix with the gin just works for me.


----------

